# [Technik-Ratgeber] Computerspiele für Kinder



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. November 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[Technik-Ratgeber] Computerspiele für Kinder*

						Für Kinder bedeuten sie Spaß, Eltern sehen vor allem die Risiken: Über wenige Themen wird so gerne diskutiert wie über Computerspiele für die kleinsten Mitglieder der Familie. Dabei können sie für die Kinder durchaus zu einer Bereicherung werden, wenn man ein paar Regeln beachtet. In unserem Ratgeber Computerspiele für Kinder geben wir hilfreiche Tipps, wie Sie passende Spiele erkennen können. Außerdem finden Sie in unserer Tabelle sieben empfehlenswerte Spiele für Kinder.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[Technik-Ratgeber] Computerspiele für Kinder*


----------

